

Ask HN: https://News.YCombinator.com/best is broken? - laxk

I can see only the best posts for last 2 days? Did we lose older posts?
======
pg
It's only ever the best stories currently in memory, which after a server
restart like just happened tends to be only the past few days' worth.

